# Breeding. What would you get.



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

While I'm no color expert, I can say it really depends on what color (and the genetics behind it) you breed to a bay to get a color. Both parents contribute genes that decide the final color outcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Zeke said:


> While I'm no color expert, I can say it really depends on what color (and the genetics behind it) you breed to a bay to get a color. Both parents contribute genes that decide the final color outcome.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But to have a perlino both parents would have to have at least one cream gene, making them buckskins instead of bays correct?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

They would have to have a creme gene somewhere in there to have a perlino. I think your most likely outcome is going to be a bay with two bays because that gene is going to be dominant.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Thats what i thought. My friends was trying to tell me breeding 2 bays would give you a chance of getting a perlino but i told her that both parents would have to be buckskin to have a chance of a perlino foal if the base colors of the parents were bay. She also said that the creme gene could be recessive and not show up in the bay coat but i thought it the creme gene was present it would ALWAYS show in the coat color.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

TexasBlaze said:


> Thats what i thought. My friends was trying to tell me breeding 2 bays would give you a chance of getting a perlino but i told her that both parents would have to be buckskin to have a chance of a perlino foal if the base colors of the parents were bay. She also said that the creme gene could be recessive and not show up in the bay coat but i thought *if the creme gene was present it would ALWAYS show in the coat color*.


You are exactly right. The creme gene is dominant.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You would get bay, chestnut, or black. But there are modifiers that would change the colour a bit. My friend's TB mare's parents are both bays, but she's a flaxen chestnut. (But after reading things on here, I kind of wonder if she's a silver bay, but I'm not sure if those exist with in the TB breed..)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah I thought you could get a black, chestnut or brown out of it but wasn't sure. So I didn't want to say so.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> You would get bay, chestnut, or black. But there are modifiers that would change the colour a bit. My friend's TB mare's parents are both bays, but she's a flaxen chestnut. (But after reading things on here, I kind of wonder if she's a silver bay, but I'm not sure if those exist with in the TB breed..)


I highly doubt she is a silver bay.

You _can _get a flaxen out of two black based horses. Flaxen does not affect anything but red horses so it would only show on the red base.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Color Calculator
I often get on this site just to see what could come of different breedings. A bay is actually a black horse with the agouti modifier that fades the black to the points. If both parents have recessive red the foal could be chestnut/sorrel. If they both only have one copy of agouti and black the foal could be black, and black is dominant so if the foal got a red and a black with no agouti it would be black. If one of the parents happened to be Dun instead of bay and mislabeled, you could get a red dun or a grulla. You're right, to my knowledge if there is a cream gene present it WILL manifest, even the smoky black stud I work with (hidden cream, he's been tested) has a modified coat color, he's more of a steel gray.


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

There are some weird things that happen sometimes! I saw a stallion in a ad for breeding. He is pure thoroughbred but he is painted. His parents were both solid colours. So i guess anything can be possible but extremely rare.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There are colored TB's out there. There are some that carry both APHA and JC papers.


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

The only way to know for sure would be to have a genetic test down on the dam and sire to know what their genes are. There are so many common alleles that there are many outcomes with different variations. If you are breeding color really shouldn't be your first thought though. It's kinda like the sex it's meant to be a surprise.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

erikaharmony said:


> There are some weird things that happen sometimes! I saw a stallion in a ad for breeding. He is pure thoroughbred but he is painted. His parents were both solid colours. So i guess anything can be possible but extremely rare.


If the resulting foal was "painted", then at least one of the parents was also carrying a pattern gene. It is impossible for a gene to skip generations or just pop up randomly. However, many times you will see a case where a pattern gene will show up loudly in a foal even though the owners weren't aware that the parents were carrying it, because it had expressed itself so minimally for several generations.

And to the person who was asking before, the silver gene does not exist in Thoroughbreds. Most likely, both of the parents were Ee & the foal inherited ee, making her a chestnut.


----------



## xan2303 (Jul 14, 2010)

i think it depends on the gene the parents have!


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

It is absolutely impossible to get a perlino out of two bay horses. You will either get another bay, black or a chestnut/sorrel. The creme gene is never recessive and will ALWAYS show on a coat; unless, it's a smoky black and then the horse will a lot of times, look just like a regular black. But, with two creme genes like the perlino, you have to have both parents with a creme gene to get a chance at a perlino. Hence, the horses would have to be buckskins instead of bays to get the perlino.


----------

